# Did I do good on my first GSD?



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

This is my first Shepherd and would like some feedback on her. This is the closest I could get her to a stack as I am still learning how to do it. She will be 6 months old tomorrow. Does she look like a decent example of the breed? Thanks for the feedback


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I am not an expert but I do know a pretty girl when I see one and she is one! Welcome and enjoy that new girl.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She is a huge 6 month old looks a lot like my Zoe. Very very pretty girl


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She looks like she had the herding stare down pat!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would say she looks good. she's a good sized pup! very pretty girl.


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

pretty girl good size for 6 months what is her weight?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She'll possibly slow down. At 6 months Zoe was near 80 lbs and I was worried, but here at 10 months she is 90 only gaining 10 lbs in 4 months.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's really nice- so mature looking! I say yes, you chose well


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

A beauty!


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

*Did I do good*

Mr. Wyatt :She was 47 pounds at the vet yesterday. She is almost 22 inches at the shoulder and 20 inches from shoulder to hip. Thanks for all your comments. All I have had in the past are goldens, boy what a culture shock. Here is a pic of her and my golden/lab mix Cheyenne, she is almost 60 pounds at 4 1/2 years.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

She looks lovely


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, that Shep looks big to me. did you mean she was 74 lbs.???
before we bought our GSD we took a hard look at Goldens. well,
i took a hard look at Goldens. my GF didn't want one (a little grrr
on that issue). you have a nice looking puppers. don't tell
my GF but i would love to have a Golden.



A_selders said:


> Mr. Wyatt :She was 47 pounds at the vet yesterday.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She looks like a very balanced, well cared-for, lovely sable working line! Love her look, and her size and weight are excellent for a female her age.

Where did you get her from?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

A_selders said:


> This is my first Shepherd and would like some feedback on her. This is the closest I could get her to a stack as I am still learning how to do it. She will be 6 months old tomorrow. Does she look like a decent example of the breed? Thanks for the feedback


She's beautiful, and looks like a great height and weight. Lucky you!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I think you did good!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

What a pretty girl. May you have many wonderful years together.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice. She is mature looking for her age.


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with everyone, she is a beauty, lab is very pretty too. Looks like they get along well, at least in the pics. How do they do together??


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

Raya does pretty good with the black one but we also have a 13 yr old Golden Ret that actually does better with the pup. I know you won't believe me but the Lab is actually a golden/lab mix, Her mom was a blond(almost white)golden ret. We are guessing that she found the black lab in the neighborhood as she had 13 pups and none of them were blond. This is my old girl.









Play time!









Thanks for the comments


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Very Pretty!!


----------

